# Anyone need track?



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

Anybody near Pittsburgh need any track. Trying to make some room. Cheap. I have all brands.

Jeff


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I sure could use some and I live a little north of you in Clarion


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Tomy AFX - need all size straights(4 minimum each), 9"/12" radius bank turns, 3" hair pin, and probably a couple 6"/9"/12"/15" turns as well.. PM me


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Do you have any AFX Speed Steer or Ultra 5?


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry, I should have been more specific. I don't want to ship anything.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Mister12tooth said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific. I don't want to ship anything.


I'm willing to pay.. need - 
3 15" 1/8 turns 
2 12" 1/8 turns
2 9" straights

Tomy AFX style


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

I do buddy..... Need Tomy track to make A four lane over and under figure eight and oval... enough to go on a door


----------



## JamesRoberts (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm always looking for Tyco track! Not the Tyco Pro, but 80's style track. Don't really care for Tyco/Mattel because they printed the letters at the end of the track. Let me know what you got, and at what price.


----------

